

Starting a High Tech Business: Get a Clubhouse - bootload
http://www.windley.com/archives/2007/10/starting_a_high_tech_business_get_a_clubhouse.shtml

======
rokhayakebe
Personally I hate offices. If you are really close to your co-founders, you
can rent a house together and turn it into your headquarters.

